

Kytephone (YC W12) Grows Up, Adds Kid-Friedly SMS - martythemaniak
http://blog.kytephone.com/2012/08/kytephone-grows-up-adds-kid-friendly-sms.html

======
maayank
Label me as OCD guy, but please fix the headline (Friedly->Friendly) :-)

